

[video] Chrome 5 vs IE 9 Platform Preview (almost not fair) - gubatron
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTEnLdyhpJk

======
rbanffy
How surprising: a benchmark that favors the company who wrote it...

Using hardware accelerated graphics is clever, and the lack of proper OpenGL
support out-of-the-box in current Windows may prove a hassle for contenders to
attack multiple platforms. Ditching OpenGL really paid off for Microsoft.

------
gubatron
After I read this, I had to try it for myself
<http://blogs.msdn.com/b/ie/archive/20..>.

MacBook Pro Specs Intel Core 2 Duo 2.8 GHz 4GB Ram NVIDIAGeForce 9600M GT
512MB (not used by chrome since it's all at the application level, no hardware
acceleration)

AlienWare Specs Intel Core 2 2.16Gz 2 GB Ram GeForce Go 7600 256Mb

Microsoft is getting it's DirectX Big Guns and trying to give us a glimpse of
what the web will be once every other browser will be doing hardware
accelerated graphics. Google better make a move quickly to not loose momentum
with chrome.

